# Offers



## qtheking (Aug 27, 2007)

I don't know which forum to post this in. Been a 15 year tivo customer. Had 3/4/5 lifetime. Debating a edge if they have any deals like they used to for the 10+ year customers. I know they sometimes do$99 lifetime transfers and the roamio just showing it's age for me.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

qtheking said:


> I don't know which forum to post this in. Been a 15 year tivo customer. Had 3/4/5 lifetime. Debating a edge if they have any deals like they used to for the 10+ year customers. I know they sometimes do$99 lifetime transfers and the roamio just showing it's age for me.


Unlikely. TiVo is under new ownership (Xperi), so you'll probably have to just wait for the next best sale.


----------

